# t-sinus 111 data und mandrake 10.1 problem



## fuzzyblink (24. Februar 2005)

hallo.
ich habe mir mandrake 10.1 auf meinem pc installiert und das läuft auch super! nur hab ich das problem mit meiner w-lan-karte. mein t-sinus 111data ist einen usb-wlan karte und ich hab schon auf vielen seiten gelesen das linux enorme probleme mit usb-wlan karten hat(glaub ich).
ich würd gerne wissen, welchen treiber ich brauche und wie ich den installieren muss damit ich auch unter mandrakelinux ins internet kommen kann.
bin in sachen linux erst am anfang und kenne mich noch nicht mit allen sachen so gut aus. brauche dringend hilfe


----------

